
So You Want to Geoengineer the Planet? Beware the Hurricanes - sprucely
https://www.wired.com/story/so-you-want-to-geoengineer-the-planet-beware-the-hurricanes/
======
tmaly
I would be a little scared that some like Snowpiercer movie would happen. The
Earth would be permanently cooled and we would not be able to reverse it.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706620/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706620/)

